# Mountainbike Festival Büchel 2009



## bladerunner (14. September 2009)

Wochenende 10.10.09-11.10.09 vormerken, Mountainbike Festival Büchel 2009

Wer hat denn Erfahrung mit diesem Event?


----------



## FFNA (14. September 2009)

Hmm was ist der Unterscheid zwischen der Fun Tour und der Kurzstrecke? Werd nicht so recht schlau aus der Homepage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bladerunner (14. September 2009)

FFNA schrieb:


> Hmm was ist der Unterscheid zwischen der Fun Tour und der Kurzstrecke? Werd nicht so recht schlau aus der Homepage...



Ich hab einen Flyer der ist auch von den Preisen her maßgebend, hatte nachgefragt, auf der HP sind die Preise höher gelten aber nicht, sie wollten es umstellen. Ich scan den Flyer und stell ihn mal rein.


Guckst Du hier:


----------



## FFNA (30. September 2009)

Ahh Danke, der Nebel lichtet sich. 

Kurzstrecke hört sich doch ganz interessant an.


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Oktober 2009)

Weiß jemand was zur Beschaffenheit der 72km Strecke? Einigermaßen wetterfest?


----------



## bladerunner (11. Oktober 2009)

Ein schöner Tag, das Event wird garantiert für nächstes Jahr wieder notiert.


Weiß jemand Bescheid wer für die Bilder an der Strecken da war?


----------



## null.ahnung (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!
Die Bilder wurden die letzten Jahre immer in den kommenden Tagen auf die HP gestellt. Wird bestimmt auch dieses Jahr so sein.
Büchel war wie immer ein würdiger Saisonabschluss.
Klein aber fein!

Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## Dicke Wade (12. Oktober 2009)

Bilder :hier
ooh, sehe gerade nur von samstag. aber vielleicht kommen noch welche von sonntag.


----------

